

Why the original JSON license is not free - Ideka
http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#JSON

======
sp332
IBM had the same issue, and it was politely resolved.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5138866)
“I give permission for IBM, its customers, partners, and minions, to use
JSLint for evil.”

